# XML API



## OnDemand (22. Jan 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich privat mal mit einer API auseinandersetzen. Habe eine Website (CMS) die eine XML-API anbietet um Inhalte anzupassen etc. dazu gibts eine Dokumentation.

Gibt es eine fertige XML-API Libary, die ich nutzen kann?


----------



## Joose (22. Jan 2016)

Java selbst bietet die JAXP an: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_API_for_XML_Processing
Auf der Seite findest du dann auch Hinweise zu den anderen beiden (weit verbreiteten APIs): DOMParser und SAXParser.

Es gibt dann noch viele weitere manche besser, manche schlechter.


----------



## OnDemand (22. Jan 2016)

yeah, danke sehr!


----------



## OnDemand (22. Jan 2016)

Oh gott, das ist mir glaube zu kompliziert! Habe in dem CMS, Kategorien für die Beiträge, wenn ich einen Beitrag einfügen will (in eine spezielle Kategorie) muss ich ja erstmal die ID  der Kategorie kennen (von DB vergeben)! Da komme ich mit direktem DB Zugriff besser voran oO


----------



## Joose (22. Jan 2016)

Habe das mit dem CMS überlesen, ich würde gar nicht anfangen da etwas kompliziertes in Java nachzubilden was man im CMS selbst eh schon erledigen kann (Doku wie man das macht gibt es ja auch).


----------



## OnDemand (22. Jan 2016)

wie meinst du das? Ich hatte eigentlich vor aus einem Java Programm heraus dort was über die API einzutragen etc


----------

